# Buying a car, I need help.



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

Greetings. 


Im looking to buy a car. My price range is 20,000 to 30,000. I dont know much about cars. I was wondering if maybe someone can give me some information as to what are the best cars out there. Looking for a four door. Thanks.


----------



## Craig (Jun 2, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Greetings.
> 
> 
> Im looking to buy a car. My price range is 20,000 to 30,000. I dont know much about cars. I was wondering if maybe someone can give me some information as to what are the best cars out there. Looking for a four door. Thanks.



Are you planning on taking on a loan for the car? That will help me recommend a good car for you.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2009)

Something foreign.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

Craig said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings.
> ...



no. dont need a loan. 

-----Added 6/2/2009 at 05:41:47 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> Something foreign.



How abouty trying to boost the economy. Maybe by buying a ford mustang.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 2, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> > XBlackWaterX said:
> ...



There's not too many 4 door Mustangs out there. If domestic is a requirement, then Ford is the way to go. Otherwise, consider a Nissan.

Theognome


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

Theognome said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > Craig said:
> ...



right. I think the only exception to a two door car is a ford mustang. Nissan eh? mhmmm


----------



## Tripel (Jun 2, 2009)

Buy a Honda Accord. It will run forever.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Buy a Honda Accord. It will run forever.



that was one of my first inclinations.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 2, 2009)

I like japanese or germans cars. 

I want to get the 4 door Jetta Sports Wagon TDI clean diesel. It has 30 mpg street and 40 highway, base price around $24 grand.

Some other features:

170hp Engine 
6-Speed Automatic with Tiptronic and Sport Mode 
Anti-lock Braking System 
Award Winning 2.0 TSI Engine 
DSG® Transmission 
Independent Suspension 


Volkswagen Jetta SportWagen Home


----------



## asc (Jun 2, 2009)

You can try: New Cars, Used Cars, Car Reviews and Pricing - Edmunds.com

It gives detailed reviews on all car models, which I've found helpful.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2009)

Hondas rock. An Accord would suit you well.

-----Added 6/2/2009 at 06:01:32 EST-----

I like Toyota Camrys as well.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't buy new. That's a great way to lose a huge chunk of the value within 18 months. If you live up North, check down south at a reputable dealer. A car that has never seen salt on the roads will last a lot longer.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

My desire is a ford mustang! Anyone here ever had one? know anything about them? I heard they dont drive well in the snow


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2009)

For what reasons do you want a Ford Mustang? The right reasons?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 2, 2009)

I recommend:

1. Getting an account at Find Product Reviews and Ratings from Consumer Reports and checking the reliablity history of models of car.
2. Buy something 3-5 years old.
3. Buy a certified used vehicle.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> For what reasons do you want a Ford Mustang? The right reasons?



Depends...what are the "right" reasons? 

I like the model. Is that a "right" reason?


----------



## A.Hudson (Jun 2, 2009)

Honda, Acura, Toyota, Infiniti, and Nissan run for a loooooooooooooooooong time


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > For what reasons do you want a Ford Mustang? The right reasons?
> ...



It's certainly not a wrong reason  I was thinking more in terms of vanity. There's of course nothing wrong with owning a fine car, though it can be tempting to get a nice ride for one's own special attention. I've been there!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



Right. I dont know. I quit!  too many options. ugh


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 2, 2009)

Honda Accord or Nissan Sentra


----------



## Poimen (Jun 2, 2009)

Opinion: Honda Accord or Civic; Toyota Camry or Corolla. 

More opinion: Do not buy domestic. 

Advice: Be practical - what do you want to use the car for? Daily commute, road trips, errands etc. Do you want to get married, have kids soon? Think of the car as something that you will want to own in five years if your life has significantly changed.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 2, 2009)

You may find CarsDirect.com -- America's #1 way to buy cars online! helpful for both pricing and for car reviews.

As far as reliability, Honda and Toyota are good.

The best value is often a car that is 2-3 years old for about 1/2 the new price.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

Poimen said:


> Opinion: Honda Accord or Civic; Toyota Camry or Corolla.
> 
> More opinion: Do not buy domestic.
> 
> Advice: Be practical - what do you want to use the car for? Daily commute, road trips, errands etc. Do you want to get married, have kids soon? Think of the car as something that you will want to own in five years if your life has significantly changed.



Yes. This helped much thanks. I wasnt necessairly thinking about the future. Thank you.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 2, 2009)

With that price range, and if you are really interested in spending that much, I would buy a sweet SUV. My first car (really was my dad's, but mine till I got married ) was a Chevy Trailblazer. I have yet to ride in a vehicle so nice since. 

I personally don't know why you'd spend that much on just a car, but since all SUV's cost more, buying an SUV would make sense to me.

-----Added 6/2/2009 at 07:21:30 EST-----

I know SUV's guzzle more gas, but if you have that kind of cash to start with, I imagine you are good for it.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 2, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > Opinion: Honda Accord or Civic; Toyota Camry or Corolla.
> ...



You are welcome. I should note I also am looking at buying a new or used car (relatively new) and I think I am leaning in the direction of the latter. The reason being is that you can get a car that is loaded with extra features without the cost of the extra features and still have a decent amount of warranty left on the vehicle.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 2, 2009)

BUY a Honda Accord.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (Jun 2, 2009)

I have to agree with the others here - a certified used Honda Accord can still run in the high 20,000's, but it's worth it. I drove a 1991 Accord for 16 years and over 250,000 miles with no major problems. Would still be driving it if it weren't for that deer...


----------



## Edward (Jun 2, 2009)

Hyundai is probably the most car for the money these days, with a fairly good reputation. Honda and Toyota should also be on the short list. Any of the 3 also has some good options if you want to buy American. 

Avoid anything German - parts and repairs, when needed, with be much more than the Korean or Japanese. I'd stay away from Fiat and its soon to be American subsidiary.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 2, 2009)

My family has always been a Honda family....I have an Accord that has roughly 285,000 miles on it, and my dad has one close to 300,000 miles....still going strong! We've been very happy with them over the years!

Most of my friends tend to buy American cars, and they constantly have problems with them! Not one of them has been able to get past 170,000 miles! In fact, several of my friends eventually got Accords because they saw how often their cars needed repair....and how little mine did! 

Not only that.....but I've been in 2 major accidents with my Accord; both times hit by the other driver. And although I was the one hit....my car was only dented while both of the American cars were totaled! My car should have been the one totaled in both cases....yet my car withstood the impact, while theirs did not! I trust Honda and Toyota with my life!

I'm looking to buy a newer car now....and I've done tons of research on reliability, resale value, fuel-efficiency, maintenace costs, safety etc.....and I'm only considering Honda and Toyota products! I highly recommend them!


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 2, 2009)

All of my friends who have Hondas and Toyotas have been very happy with their cars.

I drive a little Nissan Sentra and I LOVE it. I bought her used with 50,000 miles on her, and even though she's over ten years old, she runs really well. I've had her for two years now, and haven't had any problems with her. 

One word of advice - if you do buy used (which can be a great option) avoid cars from the north. And if you do look at a car from the north, check it out for rust.


----------



## Berean (Jun 2, 2009)

I vote with everyone else: *Honda or Toyota*. We had 2 Toyota Corollas that went over 200,000 miles in metro commuter traffic. I also had a Toyota pickup that was way over 100,000 miles when I traded it. And everything GM I've ever had (including a Saturn) has been a piece of...junk. And my brother-in-law owns a GM dealership.


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 2, 2009)

Take a look at the Ford Fusion


----------



## Craig (Jun 2, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> My desire is a ford mustang! Anyone here ever had one? know anything about them? I heard they dont drive well in the snow



They're terribly uncomfortable...you're basically sitting on the floor. They're rear-wheel drive, so they will be more likely to spin out on ice. They do look sweet, though 

I don't know what you *should* buy...if you don't need a loan, then more power to you. I would not buy a new car unless I was a millionaire. I really mean that.

If I "had" to buy a new car, and I wasn't wealthy (which I'm not), I'd probably buy a Hyundai Sonata. GREAT car...low price. I own a 2002 and it has been great! 

If I were to buy a newer used car, I'd look for a Chevy Impala. You could get a low mileage Impala (which is built tough...and is powerful) for under $12 grand. They look great, last a long time, are powerful, comfortable, practical and affordable. 

Next on the list, if I couldn't get an Impala, would be a boring, but trusty, Ford Taurus.

-----Added 6/2/2009 at 11:18:48 EST-----



Whitefield said:


> Take a look at the Ford Fusion



I've driven those...very nice cars.


----------



## christianhope (Jun 3, 2009)

*Honda or Toyota*

Just like the title says, get a honda or toyota- accords, civics, corollas, camary's, are great cars- cheap and very reliable.


----------



## KMK (Jun 3, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Buy a Honda Accord. It will run forever.



Even cheaper and better mileage is a Civic. I bought one in Nov and am saving money hand over fist on gas.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 3, 2009)

KMK said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a Honda Accord. It will run forever.
> ...



What sort of MPG do Civics get? I drive a '94 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS and get about 30 MPG Highway but I may need a new ride in the not too far future.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 3, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Tripel said:
> ...



It depends on the year and model, but the average automatic 2009 makes roughly 26 city and 38 highway! Very good mileage!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 3, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> It depends on the year and model, but the average automatic 2009 makes roughly 26 city and 38 highway! Very good mileage!



Sweet


----------



## Ravens (Jun 3, 2009)

Not everyone has problems with domestic vehicles. I don't know enough about the entire automobile industry in order to have a thoroughly informed opinion, but my suspicion is that some of the hype for foreign cars is a little overblown. I'm not saying they don't run well. I'm not even saying they don't run better. For all I know they do.

But I still think it's kind of "trendy" to bust on domestic cars and hype up their Asian counterparts.

My first car was a used Pontiac '99 Grand Prix. It had 14,000 miles on it when I got it in 2000, and I drove it until about three months ago, putting over 218,000 miles on it. No engine problems. No transmission problems. Never even changed the timing belt. That car was a tank, and I actually put it through quite a bit. 

I only got rid of it because someone ran me off the road on my way back from church, and I hit a pothole while getting out of their way, and it just tore up the front end something terrible. I ended up getting a Silverado to replace it. Once again, I know Toyota's are good trucks, but I also know people who, and I quote, "Drove my Chevy 17 years and then lost it in a far", or routinely put over 200,000 miles on their trucks.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> Hyundai is probably the most car for the money these days, with a fairly good reputation. Honda and Toyota should also be on the short list. *Any of the 3 also has some good options if you want to buy American. *
> 
> Avoid anything German - parts and repairs, when needed, with be much more than the Korean or Japanese. I'd stay away from Fiat and its soon to be American subsidiary.



We have a Pontiac Vibe, which you don't want to buy if you have money because GM is getting rid of Pontiac--though _I'd_ buy another in a second since it is a great, affordable wagon and will possible clearance out in 2010. The engine is made by Toyota and it is essentially the same car as the Toyota Matrix. I am hoping to drive our 08 Vibe until it dies, since there will probably be no trade-in value with no Pontiac.


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 3, 2009)

Go with a 2-wheeled car: Harley-Davidson 

Seriously, though, it may sound silly, but I wouldn't buy a car whose odometer won't go beyond 5 digits (Mustang). It makes me think Ford doesn't think it will last.

I bought a civic, thinking I was soooo smart -- then my wife got pregnant and the family won't fit! If I'm by myself, my motorcycle is far better on gas than even my civic. Oh well. It is nice when it's raining, though.

But every Toyota or Honda I've ever had has lasted and lasted. I once had a Honda Accord that I drove from TX to SC with a broken thermostat (I was in High School, I didn't know any better). The thing ran extremely hot the whole way. This would have destroyed most cars. Not this one. It kept on running for a long time after that.


----------



## Craig (Jun 3, 2009)

JDWiseman said:


> But I still think it's kind of "trendy" to bust on domestic cars and hype up their Asian counterparts.



When people hype up foreign cars by way of "bashing" American...I generally don't listen to them. I'm not an expert on cars, but I've driven a lot of them. I'm not an "American only" consumer, either. I've driven: '83 Chevy Caprice (great car, over 200,000 miles), '88 Chevy Blazer (problematic), '87 Mercury Topaz (simple, but GREAT car...got rid of it too soon), '94 Grand Prix (GREAT car, 220,000 miles), '97 "Cadillac Catera (bought for $1K...awful, awful car...not even manufactured by Cadillac, but by Opal...a German manufacturer), '02 Hyundai Sonata (very good car: currently 130,000 mi), '02 Grand Prix (very good car: currently 140,000 mi). I plan on running my current vehicles until death...or sell one to buy a minivan for my growing family.

Out of the whole bunch, the car I have gotten the most flack over buying is the Hyundai Sonata...and the SAME criticism of Hyundai is the same I've gotten for the GM/Ford cars I've driven in the past. It's really by ignorance most of the criticism comes.

There is one American car manufacturer I would NEVER buy: Chrysler.

As noted: Honda and Toyota do make good cars. You will pay more for them, but you don't necessarily get any more out of them. They hold their value longer (big whoop, cars are not investments), easier to sell down the line if you don't plan on driving it till the wheels fall off (that is worth something).


----------



## Poimen (Jun 3, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> I bought a civic, thinking I was soooo smart -- then my wife got pregnant and the family won't fit!



Is that how she would put it?


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 3, 2009)

probably not.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 3, 2009)

Buy a Honda Civic.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 3, 2009)

We get Consumer Reports and they do in-depth car reports going back many years. Their *reliability reports *for this year going back to 2003 show the models that earned better than average over the last 5-6 years overall were: 

Acura (all models), Ford F150's, Ford Escape, Ford Focus, Ford Fusion (only been around 3 yrs), all Honda models, Hyundia Santa Fe, Hyundai Sonata, Hyundai Tucson (3yrs), Infiniti (exc.Qx56), Jeep Patriot (2yrs), Kia Optima, Kia Spectra, Kia Sportage, Lexus all models, Lincoln Town car, Lincoln MkZ Zephyr, Mazda Miata, Mazda Tribute, Mazda Sedan, Mini Cooper hatchback, Mercury Milan (3yrs), Mitsubishi Outlander, Nissan 35 OZ, Nissan Frontier, Nissan Murano, Nissan Xterra, Pontiac Vibe, All Scion models, All Subarus, All Toyotas, Volvo s60and s80. 

The stand outs that earned Much Better than Average ratings over the last 5-6yrs (except where they aren't that old) were:

The Ford Fusion(the model is only 3yrs old), Honda CR-V, Honda Civic, Honda Element, Honda Ridgeline(3yrs old), Honda S2000, Hyundai Elantra, Infiniti G35 Sedan, Infiniti M35, Kia Optima, Lexus SC, Mazda 3 Sedan, Mercury Milan (3yrs old), Nissan 35OZ, Nissan Ultima Hybrid (2yrs old), Pontiac Vibe(Yay! Jessica), Scion tC, Scion xA xD, Scion xB, Suzuki SX4 (2yrs old), Toyota 4Runner, Toyota Camry Hybrid (2yrs old), Toyota Echo Yaris Sedan, Toyota FJ Cruiser, Toyota Navigator, Toyota Highlander Hybrid (3yrs old), Toyota Matrix, Toyota Prius, and the Toyota RAV4,


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you all. Im going tomorrow to look at some Hondas. Ill also stop by Toyota. You guys are great. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi:

Sorry to be so late in responding, but consider the Saab 9-3:

Saab 9-3:

2009 Saab 9-3 Pricing and Information

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Edward (Jun 3, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Hyundai is probably the most car for the money these days, with a fairly good reputation. Honda and Toyota should also be on the short list. *Any of the 3 also has some good options if you want to buy American. *
> ...



I rented some Pontiacs last year. The G5 was fun to drive. One G6 was fine, I needed a booster seat (which I didn't have) for another one. I'd have considered one (with decent seats) for the right price prior to the collapse of GM; I'm not sure that it is worth the risk to buy an orphan brand unless you get a* really* good deal. 

A side note - stay away from an Impala if you ever drive where you need a defroster. The defroster vent on the Impala is an example of monumentally poor design. (Only works on the middle third of the windshield. Try driving for hours leaning over the center console.)

While I'm on GM, I was really impressed with the Aveo (which is really a Korean car with a Chevy nameplate stuck on it). Of course, it's well below the market that the original post is looking for. But the Aveo is much nicer than the comparable small Hyundai.


----------



## Edward (Jun 3, 2009)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> Sorry to be so late in responding, but consider the Saab 9-3:
> 
> ...



Will they be able to reach a deal with one of the potential bidders in the administration (bankruptcy)? Will the new owner (if one emerges) maintain a US sales and service network? 

One probably shouldn't buy a Saab until those questions get answered.


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2009)

My Honda CRV is the greatest vehicle I've ever had in all my years!! Love it!

However, anything Honda will be as good!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 5, 2009)

Just a quick update. Went to look at some cars yesterday. The Honda accord 2006 all black, leather interior has my full attention. Ill most likely be getting it next week. This particular one has 37,000 miles. A bit too much 4 me. But Honda has my full attention


----------



## Poimen (Jun 5, 2009)

Julio:

Make sure you use Kelley Blue Book to determine the worth of the car so you don't overpay.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you brother. I almost forgot.


----------



## Berean (Jun 5, 2009)

Are you buying it from a Honda dealer? Is it certified?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 5, 2009)

Berean said:


> Are you buying it from a Honda dealer? Is it certified?



Yes and yes. 

I know I want the 2006 Honda EX accord v6 black . Just have to find it. Maybe 37,000miles isnt that bad? It was $19,000. mhmmmmm


----------



## christiana (Jun 5, 2009)

My Honda CRV is wonderful. My son did all the negotiating and I paid $20,000 and drove off happy as a clam and remain so, loving it daily and thanking the Lord for allowing me to have it! I had planned for my Dodge Intrepid 1996 to last as long as I did but I didnt know the Lord would be allowing me all this extra time! The CRV is truly the best vehicle I"ve ever owned and I have had plenty of different makes over my lifetime!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay. I finally bought my car. Drum roll please....................

Drum roll:





I bought a 4 door Honda accord 2006. All black, Leather interior, moon roof, and V6 engine. It has 27,000 miles on it. The price was $18,000. I did get a loan. Monthly payments are 465 a month.Its in great condition. I am content.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 15, 2009)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> Sorry to be so late in responding, but consider the Saab 9-3:
> 
> ...



I wouldn't go with the Saab, unless you want to buy lots of tires. The 9-5Turbo I had, had an engineering flaw, and it had terrible camber. It is fixed easily, but not worth it. Go with a Subaru Outback. Great car and nice ride.

-----Added 6/15/2009 at 06:36:02 EST-----

Oops...I was a little late, I guess.


----------



## IanAdams (Jun 15, 2009)

In addition to my service in the Church I work as an automotive technician. In my experience you would be hard pressed to beat Toyota or Honda, with the Toyota having a slight edge due to being somewhat easier and cheaper to maintain. Consider this however, why spend that much money on a new car? Buying a certified used car with low mileage from a reputable dealer tends to be a much better deal. The moment that you drive a new car off of the lot you will loose about a third of the value of the car. And buying a used car that is low mileage is just as safe as buying a new car. Cheaper, and leaves you more money in the pocket.


----------

